# Nausea as AF sign?



## MamaDee4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi, ladies.

I have only had a handful of periods since I started having kids due to extended breastfeeding. I don't have alot of experience with AF symptoms other than that they're maddeningly like pregnancy ones. I'm 41, so I can't possibly remember far back enough to remember pre-baby periods!









The only symptom that was different for me last pregnancy was nausea. I started feeling queasy about 7-8 DPO. I never got that when my period came. But......like I said not alot of experience there.

So....can nausea be a sign of AF coming? I'm not talking about puking my guts out....just a general feeling of queasiness that comes and goes.

This queasiness is keeping me hopeful....(I'm purposely forgetting the virus that my kids had that could still be lingering in our household) but.....could this queasiness just mean AF in a few days? I am 8-9 DPO AF should be here about 12-13 DPO.

Thanks!

Dee


----------

